# Identify pepsi bottle.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 11, 2020)

I resently aquired a pepsi bottle i have never seen before. It has pepsi cola printed four times around the bottle verticaly. It also has 2 different textures. One side has vertical lines and the other hash markes in all directions.


 If any one knows more about this type or style of bottle i would appreciate any input.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 11, 2020)

I believe it to be common, 1970s era.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 11, 2020)

I never seen one but not a Pepsi expert. LEON.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 11, 2020)

I have not seen that particular texture on the lower end of a Pepsi bottle. Usually that is where the ACL label would be. Probably not rare but not the most common either.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 11, 2020)

I've never seen that one before either.  What does it say on the bottom?  Does it have a date code?  Are you sure it's American?


----------



## slugplate (Jan 11, 2020)

Very strange for a USA Pepsi. I haven't seen one in my experiences. Serious Pepsi collectors may know more about it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 12, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I've never seen that one before either.  What does it say on the bottom?  Does it have a date code?  Are you sure it's American?


There are no markings of any type no city. Block lettering. Crowntop.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 12, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I've never seen that one before either.  What does it say on the bottom?  Does it have a date code?  Are you sure it's American?


I found it here in the states.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 12, 2020)

Here is the bottom. No markings anywhere. None on bottom or on heel.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 12, 2020)

The more I think about the bottle the more I tend to believe that bottle was not on the market - it couldn't be without, at the very least, content volume or base markings. Perhaps it can be a prototype bottle or possibly a glass makers sample. If any of these prove to be true, you have a pretty unique bottle.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 12, 2020)

I thought the same. Prototypes are just not my forte. Thanks.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 12, 2020)

If it's a prototype it could definitely be something pretty special!  I still think there's a possibility it's a foreign bottle brought to the US though.  I'm not sure what the Pepsi bottles in other countries would have looked like in that era.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 12, 2020)

Okay that could be. No marking on the bottle and i think salesman or proto type. I just looked at the two CocaCola proto types and they have no markings except embossed CocaCola in script.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 12, 2020)

I've been doing this bottle thing since like 1968 and I've never ever seen one like that either.

I'm guessing some kind of prototype. Especially with no markings on the base at all.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 13, 2020)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> I've been doing this bottle thing since like 1968 and I've never ever seen one like that either.
> 
> I'm guessing some kind of prototype. Especially with no markings on the base at all.


I agree.


----------



## EdsFinds (Jan 15, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I resently aquired a pepsi bottle i have never seen before. It has pepsi cola printed four times around the bottle verticaly. It also has 2 different textures. One side has vertical lines and the other hash markes in all directions.View attachment 201412 If any one knows more about this type or style of bottle i would appreciate any input.


Hey! I just found a Pepsi bottle just like that! I'll attach a pic of it. I too would like to know more about this style Pepsi bottle. Like others say, it's probable from the late 60s early 70s, but not too common. If anyone can give insight, please do!


----------



## relic rescuer (Jan 15, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I resently aquired a pepsi bottle i have never seen before. It has pepsi cola printed four times around the bottle verticaly. It also has 2 different textures. One side has vertical lines and the other hash markes in all directions.View attachment 201412 If any one knows more about this type or style of bottle i would appreciate any input.


Is there a date stamp on the bottom? Usually there is a year and lot number. I would guess from the 50's? Neat bottle too BTW.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 17, 2020)

relic rescuer said:


> Is there a date stamp on the bottom? Usually there is a year and lot number. I would guess from the 50's? Neat bottle too BTW.



Looks like it says 16A55 so 1955. Most of these Pepsi's are similarly dated.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 17, 2020)

EdsFinds said:


> Hey! I just found a Pepsi bottle just like that! I'll attach a pic of it. I too would like to know more about this style Pepsi bottle. Like others say, it's probable from the late 60s early 70s, but not too common. If anyone can give insight, please do!


Hi Ed, that Pepsi isn't the same as the one this thread is about.  Yours is the standard Pepsi style that was in use in the 50s and 60s.  They're very common I'm afraid.


----------



## EdsFinds (Jan 17, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Hi Ed, that Pepsi isn't the same as the one this thread is about.  Yours is the standard Pepsi style that was in use in the 50s and 60s.  They're very common I'm afraid.


I kinda though that, it does have similar markings, not exact surely. What is the value of the one I found?


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 17, 2020)

The Value of yours in poor condition with most of the painted ACL Label missing would probably be $1.00. Sorry. LEON.


----------



## EdsFinds (Jan 17, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> The Value of yours in poor condition with most of the painted ACL Label missing would probably be $1.00. Sorry. LEON.


Well, considering the history of the place where I fiound it, its still a cool piece of "local history" I guess. Ill just keep it in my collection. Thanks!


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 17, 2020)

I got many poor badly broken bottles I keep in my collection, even though they have little value money wise they have sentimental value to me since I dug them myself. Nothing wrong with that in my opinion. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 18, 2020)

relic rescuer said:


> Is there a date stamp on the bottom? Usually there is a year and lot number. I would guess from the 50's? Neat bottle too BTW.


There ate no numbers anywhere on the bottle.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 18, 2020)

I finally found this bottle. This was the only sight that has any info on it. WWW.RUFKAHRS.COM. I was looking at escambia pepsi:cola hutchinson when l looked at this bottle in this one picture. Scroll down the page. Under the picture of pepsi cola straws in a box. It is my bottle. I think his has one more ring around the neck than mine does. All and all it is the same in every other way. Hard one to research and find. Just lucky i guess. Thanks for all who helped identify. ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 18, 2020)

Here is the actual link.  WWW.RUFKAHRS.COM/ANTIQUE/COMPANY.HTML


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 18, 2020)

I dont know why this is not working i can get to the sight from chrome. Try this.  Https://www.rufkahrs.com/antique/company.html


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 18, 2020)

Go from chrome with the address provided. It works from there. I can't seem to bring you to the link. Sorry all.


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 18, 2020)

I collect Pepsi (but do not claim to be an expert by any means). I have never seen that one before either. I agree with most on it's a prototype of some sort. "The Ayers guide book has some prototypes in it but not that one. Great score!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 18, 2020)

iggyworf said:


> I collect Pepsi (but do not claim to be an expert by any means). I have never seen that one before either. I agree with most on it's a prototype of some sort. "The Ayers guide book has some prototypes in it but not that one. Great score!


I got it off of poshmark for $33 the one place rufkahrs has one he claims it is value at $800


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 24, 2020)

in the 1930s Pepsi was going threw a transition period , were bottles were using deferent styles . I have seen thee or four deferent bottles with Pepsi embossed on them this I believe Is just another verdant of that time pierhead. I would consider it rear .


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 25, 2020)

sunrunner said:


> in the 1930s Pepsi was going threw a transition period , were bottles were using deferent styles . I have seen thee or four deferent bottles with Pepsi embossed on them this I believe Is just another verdant of that time pierhead. I would consider it rear .


I found the exact bottle. Rufkhans antiques states that the bottle is a salesmans prototype from the 50's it showed two styles of texture on one bottle. Valued at $800. I purchased the bottle off of poshmark for $33 marked down from $99.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 25, 2020)

Sounds like you did good.  I've never seen one either.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 26, 2020)

Iv'e lived long enough to know if i have never seen one before and the price is right. Buy it. Times i second guess myself is the times i regret most. If you don't buy it someone else will. By the time i research the item and find out what it is valued at it is long gone. I missed out on a remington typewriter. I know the name and iv'e seen typewriters before but not one like this. I do not know so i did not get it. I found out it was a very rare one worth much,much more than what i could have gotten it for. If you snooze you lose. Strike while the iron is hot. Thats all i got. ROBBYBOBBY64✌


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 22, 2021)

I found this bottle on this site. This link will work. 




__





						rufkahrs.com Company
					





					www.rufkahrs.com
				



ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 22, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Sounds like you did good.  I've never seen one either.


I found this rare Pepsi on this site. This bottle which he claims is one of a kind. His has one more ring around the neck. It is in the middle when you scroll down about half way. He has or had a wonder collection of Pepsi memorabilia. 
ROBBYBOBBY64. 




__





						rufkahrs.com Company
					





					www.rufkahrs.com


----------



## EdsFinds (Feb 22, 2021)

I have one just like that with the hash marks as well. Slightly different, but still in that same style. From everything I've gathered, it must be from the 60s and/or '70s and I feel certain that it was sold in the US, but may only have been produced for a brief time. I have seen examples online, and, have found numerous broken ones in different dig sites of mine around South Jersey. I have 3, in 2 different sizes.


----------



## Mjbottle (Feb 22, 2021)

Awsome bottle!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 22, 2021)

EdsFinds said:


> I have one just like that with the hash marks as well. Slightly different, but still in that same style. From everything I've gathered, it must be from the 60s and/or '70s and I feel certain that it was sold in the US, but may only have been produced for a brief time. I have seen examples online, and, have found numerous broken ones in different dig sites of mine around South Jersey. I have 3, in 2 different sizes.


Can you post a picture?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

